# Anyone else "foster" dogs?  DD is growing too attached.



## senorak (Apr 30, 2006)

We became a "foster family" for a local dog rescue because of my 10 year old daughter.  She is a huge dog lover---collects funds for the local rescue, (her own idea "Pennies for Puppies" raised almost $200 among family/friends), has her room filled w/ dog books, posters, stuffed animals, etc., and for her bday, asks for donations/goods to be given to the rescue.  We actually started fostering due to a posting last summer here on  TUG, suggesting becoming a "foster family" when the regular foster family goes on vacation.  Then, we became more "full time";however, only taking in one dog at a time, since we already have one fulltime pet of our own (and we work/go to school during the day).  Most of our "foster dogs" have stayed a week or two...and then continued on to their "forever homes".
About a month ago, we received a (very chubby) chihuahua...who immediately became attached to my daughter.  He follows her around wherever she goes, sleeps w/ her...and "cries" if she is out of his sight.  Of course, she has become just as enamored of him.  We thought he was adopted on 3 different occasions...and each time, the adoption falls through (for various reasons).  My daughter is begging me to adopt Jester....BUT...we entered into the program as a foster family only....not with the intention of adding (permanently) to our pets.  Plus, my DH really does not want another pet.  The other two children (ages 16 and 9) would prefer to continue being foster parents...allowing a variety of dogs to pass through our home (and hearts).
My daughter goes through an emotional rollercoaster each time she thinks the dog is being taken to a permanent home.  And I feel so guilty...as she obviously loves this dog with all her heart.  How do other "foster families" deal with the "comings and goings" of the dogs?  The other two foster dogs we had only stayed a short time; but his dog is now into his second month.

DEB


----------



## azsunluvr (Apr 30, 2006)

I foster kittens, not dogs. There are some kitties that tear me up to give back to the shelter to be adopted into forever homes. Some, not so much. I just always know that there will be another cutie coming at some point. Sometimes we mourn for a few days, then another baby comes along and we fall in love again. I sympathize with your daughter. Good luck and thank you for the wonderful work you do with these animals!


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 30, 2006)

I foster pets for our local shelter as well.  I think if you manage not to
end up adopting at least one, you'll be in the minority!  So far I have
managed to find good homes for all the dogs that have passed through
my house, but I have a rabbit and a cat that started as fosters and never
left!  (And I wouldn't trade either of them for anything).  I worry a little
about children fostering-I have a friend who also fosters and she had to
stop because her children were getting too upset when the pets left ( but
they were a bit younger than your daughter.)  If you can't find a really
great home for the little dog, I'd let her keep him


----------



## Mel7706 (Apr 30, 2006)

This may not help but I think your 10 year old is an exceptional person. Most children her age are not doing
 the charitable work she is doing. I think she needs the dog and he needs her. To take the dog from her may send the wrong message. She deserves a reward and Jester is it!


----------



## wackymother (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree that the 10yo is an unusual kid, and I'm afraid that if you don't adopt Jester, you and she will regret it. He sounds like the perfect dog for you and it seems like it was really meant to be. Isn't it unusual for THREE adoptions to fall through?


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 30, 2006)

How timely!

We foster kittens and usually they are only in the house for a day or three and normally in multiples from 3 to 5. This time we got a "solo" bottle baby and he has been here for a week. Both my son and I have fallen for him big time.

It is so much easier when there are many as we couldn't keep all; but "one" how hard is just "one" more to keep....He is smart and very friendly and has taken to my 11 year old son, who loves animals. My cranky old tabby is not thrilled in the least. DH is not overly enamored either (but I have caught him laughing at the kitten's antics).

A child, especially a child who goes out of their way to assist animals  by raising money for the cause may just have met their "special" friend.

I'll let you know how things go here if you let me know how things go there.


----------



## shagnut (Apr 30, 2006)

It sounds like a match to me!! Jester sounds like a winner!! (and so does your daughter!!) shaggy


----------



## Sunny4me (May 1, 2006)

Think about your decision going both routes.

If you don't adopt Jester --what are the chances you'll really regret it. (Pretty big, I'd guess!!).

If you do adopt Jester--what are the chances you'll regret it (do you see yourself saying--we really regret adopting Jester--not too likely  )

I think a lot of us are really pulling for your special daughter!! (and Jester...)


----------



## 3kids4me (May 1, 2006)

OMG Deb, please adopt that dog right away!

Sharon


----------



## ArtsieAng (May 1, 2006)

Deb,

My vote is to keep jester.

In the end, if you break their hearts, you'll break your own heart as well.....


----------



## cindi (May 1, 2006)

I am adding in my vote for keeping the dog as well.

Looking at it from another side besides your daughter.........what about the poor dog? He has undoubtedly been through hell and back and has found what he sees as his security blanket and his savior all in one, in your daughter!

PLEASE, for both of their sakes, let him stay.


----------



## timeos2 (May 1, 2006)

cindi said:
			
		

> I am adding in my vote for keeping the dog as well.
> 
> Looking at it from another side besides your daughter.........what about the poor dog? He has undoubtedly been through hell and back and has found what he sees as his security blanket and his savior all in one, in your daughter!
> 
> PLEASE, for both of their sakes, let him stay.


I also found myself feeling that the dog was the real potential victim as well. While a human can (eventually) be made to understand why something unpleasant occurs an animal only knows he has been abandoned. It's not fair to you guys , as you thought this was a temporary situation, but it really sounds like this dog and your daughter have bonded.  I certainly "vote" (as if I had any right to make a decision like this for a distant family) for letting the dog become a family member.  Take it for what it's worth and let us all know what you decide.


----------



## mamiecarter (May 1, 2006)

*You gotta live with your daughter*

If your daughter is really attached to this dog you have to consider the trauma of living with a seriously heartbroken child. As a parent you have the power to seperate her from her pet but you are also stuck with the consequences. Go see Romeo and Julliet for an examle. Be glad it's a four legged criter she has fallen in love with.

In three years she will be a teenager and things get much more difficult to negotiate. Be reasonable now and reap the rewards later. You don't need an alienated or depressed child. Negotiate a deal with her to keep the pup, go on fostering but not to keep another foster dog. Be glad it isn't a great dane.


----------



## senorak (May 1, 2006)

Okay, Okay....the white "surrender flag" is now waving.    
Seriously, the little chihuahua,  (misnomer, since he's quite the "butterball"), has grown on all of us...even DH (tho he would be the last to admit it).  I was torn between sticking to our agreement of just being a foster family...the old adage "If you love something you must let it go free....yada yada"----and just saying "the h*** with it" and adopting Jester.  Then, I realized that we did try (3x) to get Jester into another home...and for some reason, all 3 fell through.  Now, I'm not a religious person...but someone (or something) in the universe may just be trying to send a signal our way.     So, I  just sent an email off to the rescuer....expressing our interest in adopting Jester.  Didn't say anything to my daugher yet...just in case a 4th home has already been found (in the meantime).  I'll let you know how it turns out.

DEB


----------



## cindi (May 1, 2006)

WONDERFUL!! 

I really hope Jester gets to stay. It does sound like it is meant to be.


----------



## mamiecarter (May 1, 2006)

So  now it's time to consult your vet about putting jester on a diet and gradually increasing his exercise. Congratulation!


----------



## azsunluvr (May 2, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm sure Jester will bring you many years of love, and will be a great blessing to  your daughter and whole family.  I hope your other kids don't start looking at your next fosters as potential family members, though! 

We've had over 100 foster kitties in the last 3 years and managed to say no to adopting. I think my love for travel keeps me from bringing another animal into our home. It's hard enough getting someone to take care of our 2 8-year-old cats and the fish when we vacation. When these guys are gone, that's it for us and pets!

Lawren2, you mention you only have the fosters for a few days. I foster through a shelter and have them anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 months, depending on their size and health. I'd think your quick turn-around would be harder, practicality-wise. Do you just pick up strays and take them in? I'm curious how it's done elsewhere.


----------



## taffy19 (May 2, 2006)

Mel3PO said:
			
		

> This may not help but I think your 10 year old is an exceptional person. Most children her age are not doing
> the charitable work she is doing. I think she needs the dog and he needs her. To take the dog from her may send the wrong message. She deserves a reward and Jester is it!


I agree with you. I would keep this dog for your daughter as she will really feel depressed after the dog is gone. The dog is obviously meant for her. I could never part with my animals even after this one has ruined our house. I am so glad that my DH feels the same way. He had an opportunity to work in China but turned it down because of our animals. They have given us so much love over the years. I am glad that you ask our opinion but the final decision is with you. Good luck.

PS. Deb, I just read now your decision and hope that the dog was not adopted again. Your daughter will be so happy and she deserves it. What a wonderful daughter you have!   Please, let us know the outcome of this.


----------



## senorak (May 2, 2006)

*update to foster dog*

I heard back from the woman who runs the rescue....we are free to adopt Jester! :whoopie: 
I'm sending my daughter an email card...with a picture of Jester with the "thought bubble" stating that he has found his "forever home" with her.  I'm waiting to hear the "scream of excitement" when she reads her email.  I did tell her that I talked to the woman...and she mentioned that another family has shown interest in Jester.  DD's reply?  "I just know that this adoption will fall through like all the others...because Jester belongs w/ me".  Guess she was right!
His adoption fee is a bit steep...but, the rescue does need to recoup their fees for the vet bills.  DD had already stated she would help to pay for him (if we adopted him)...and I will take her up on her offer (only a small portion of the fee).  
I still intend to be involved with the rescue....just have to stand my ground of "no more permanent pets" after Jester!  
BTW...he has lost some weight in the month since we've had him.  I did find a bit more re:  background.  His first home was "abusive"; and a family w/ children took him in.  Unfortunately, although they "loved him"; they didn't take very good care of him.....was fed cat food (constantly) and didn't get much exercise.  No wonder he has become so attached to my daughter!
Thank you all for your support!

DEB


----------



## taffy19 (May 2, 2006)

*Re: update to foster dog*

What a great idea to send her the email card with a picture of Jester.  I wished I could see her face when she opens it.  You are a great Mom.


----------



## mamiecarter (May 2, 2006)

Please post pictures!


----------



## MarTN (May 2, 2006)

whew.  I was the one that suggested fostering in the summertime to help out.  It's exciting to hear that you've continued to do it.

I'm surprised they're making you pay the full adoption fee.  Have you ever spent any of your own money on food, vet care, chewies, etc for the fosters?  If so, I would ask them to reduce the fee.

And who knows?  Maybe you'll go back to fostering even with 2 permanent dogs.  :whoopie:


----------



## senorak (May 3, 2006)

Well, it would be nice if I received a "discount" on the adoption fee...but, I've seen the "revolving bill" that the rescuer has at the local vet---(Devon donated the $$ she collected via her "Pennies for Puppies" campaign)---and I can understand why she charges such a high fee for adoption.  It's not a price for the dog; but rather trying to recoup some of her costs.  Plus, Devon will be paying part of the fee out of her money (saved from chores/holidays, etc.)---so that does help.
I have a feeling we will continue to foster dogs.  Now that I (we) have firsthand knowledge of the difference that we can make in the life of the dog, we want to continue to help find good homes for the animals.  Plus, I want my kids to give back to their community----and this has made a huge difference in their lives.
Will post pictures....as soon as someone tells me how to do that?

DEB


----------



## mamiecarter (May 19, 2006)

*How is Jester doing?*

How is it working out at you house for Jester? Hope you daughter is happy.I sort of got hooked on the soap opera aspect of the story ad keep wondering how it turned out. Update?


----------



## senorak (May 19, 2006)

Jester is truly one of the family.  He is still very attached to my daughter.  If she is not home, he runs from room to room, looking for her.  And if I come in the door after work/school, and DD is not with me, he runs outside and circles the yard, trying to find her.  The minute she walks in the door, he runs to her, tail wagging and so excited to see her.   If she wanders out of his sight, he "whines" (cries like a baby, is more like it).  I've never seen anything like it.  Don't know how he will react when we are in HHI and Sedona for our two TS vacations during the summer.
We haven't taken in another foster dog since we adopted Jester, but DD is still working with the rescue to collect money, (her "Pennies for Puppies" campaign).  We may take in a foster dog again during the summer (when we are home full-time).  Of course, if my contact at the rescue organization had an "urgent need" for a foster home, I'm sure we'd help out anytime.   

DEB


----------



## labguides (May 19, 2006)

Do post photos of Jester and your HAPPY daughter.

We raise guide dog puppies -- basically we are their foster family from age 7 weeks until about age 18 months.  We always cry when the puppy leaves our family. We know why we are raising these pups, but still we cry. The month prior to the puppy leaving us, I will cry a lot. The month after the puppy leaves us, my husband will feel down.  

I think fostering animals is a great experience for kids.


----------



## MarTN (May 19, 2006)

What does your husband say?


----------



## senorak (May 19, 2006)

Tell me how to post pictures of Jester...and I will gladly do so!  I tried "cut and paste"; but that didn't work.
As for my husband.....he actually likes the little chihuahua....refers to him as "Peanut".  He will call the dog over to him when he is on the couch watching TV.  DH's biggest argument against getting another dog was that he didn't want to be the one to take care of him.  But, Devon has really stepped up and Jester is completely her responsibility.  It does help that Jester is so small...and she can easily walk him, pick him up, etc.  Our other dog, Odie, is too large for her to handle (about 70 pounds and very muscular).  She loves him dearly...and it is quite comical when both dogs are in bed with her (in a small twin bed)----with Odie taking up half the bed and Jester snuggled under the covers with Devon.   

DEB


----------



## NylesMan (Oct 1, 2020)

My wife surprised me a couple months ago when she told me that she was going to be fostering two 5 day old puppies. I said how old? She said 5 days.  Then I asked for how long. She said 8 weeks. Now, I know she said that SHE was fostering but puppies that young? Two words...sleep deprivation.  I have PTSD and depression from the service so I naturally wasn't looking forward to it.  Two weeks in she gave out and I took over.  Bottle feeding them was fun! The female, Daphne, was a tanish color and the male, Nyles, was chocolate brown.  They are brother and sister but we're complete opposites in every way likely due to different fathers, they are rescues.  Ok, I'm crying and I haven't even got there yet. 
As time went by I fell in love with Daphne, so smart and it was like she understood things while we had our conversations.  My wife and son told me that I've been on a good mood for a while now. They were right.  I looked forward to everyday with these two babies, my yin and yang.  Nyles, bigger, softer, and kicked back while Daphne was quick smart, active, curious, and the sweetest little pup I've ever known. I'm 60 my wife's 55. 
By the time six weeks was over we decided that we wanted to adopt them both. Mind you, I have had no experience with rescues, adoptions, and all that, I'd never heard of a 'failed foster' and didn't know what it was.  We have a 3bdrm 2 1/2 bath house on a quarter lot and someone is always home.  The effects that Daphne had on me was contagious because we were all pitching in and doing things like going to the park with the pups, for car rides, walks, and loving them. Wow, life sure had changed.  In my mind I had thought that since these were rescues they'd definitely let is adopt them, right? I mean, rescues hard to get rid of aren't they?
Anyway, I was excited to tell the women at the rescue that they've changed our lives so much that we've decided to adopt both of them!   The lady said oh no, we don't adopt out siblings from the same litter together. My heart sank. What? Why not?.  She said because there is a chance they may develope Litter mate syndrome which can cause them to get too dependent on each other and/or become overly aggressive towards each other to the point to where they have to stay seperated.  I didn't know if I could choose just one of them I loved them both. Nyles was a big baby, cried/yelped at everything. He'd cry just on a walk.  If anyone other than me or my wife touched him he screamed bloody murder. I couldn't put him through having to adapt to a new anything. Daphne was the Alpha female, she could handle the transition much much better. We still has time though. A week later I asked the rescue woman again about adopting both of them and she said she'd have to think about it! Yes! Ok...maybe. 
Then we found out from the founder of the rescue that they did indeed adopt out bonded siblings from the same litter.  The other woman lied to us.  Then I got a call from the rescue lady telling me to meet so and so at Pet Smart with Daphne. We are going to set up outside and see if anyone is interested in adopting her. I was thinking.....I said ok and hung up.  She wants me to go try to get Daphne adopted. My heart started racing....I'm not going to go see if she can be adopted, I'M going to adopt her!  I called the lady back and said am I going to adopt her? She said no. I'm thinking how on the world can you say no knowing the impact she's had on my life?
The lady said that Daphne wouldn't be able to achieve her potential if she stayed with her brother, that they would never be individuals.  My heart hit my stomach.....this couldn't be happening. She said no.  Daphne meant the world to me so I told the lady that I'm sorry that is your answer. I'm going to keep her. You do whatever it is you have to do, but I'm keeping her. I like my chances in court. Sooooo, couple hours later Animal Control shows up and wants Daphne, I say no. He tells me to give him Daphne and I tell him no.  He goes and calls the local police in and oh by the way, he told them I had a weapon.  Now, SWAT has blocked off my street and the sargent is on the megaphone ordering the residents of...my address....to come out of the house.
I'm serious.  I waited for them to say it about 15 more times before I opened the front door and walked out. Weapons drawn and focused on me I just started walking towards them yelling'go ahead, shoot me!' I wanted them to shoot me. I didn't want to be without Daphne.  I got close enough a stopped and yelled at them that they were supposed to be getting training on de-escalating scenes.
Anyway, they pat me down for the supposed weapon, then want to search the house for it. Now, I have Ring on my front door and I reviewed the alerts that day and the gun that Mr pet detective said I had was a drill.  The police said that's all they were there for so they said the puppy issue is a civil matter and they'll have to take you to court.
So now I have adopted Nyles already and by the time we finally get to court, and with an extension, it would be about 4-6 months down the road....I liked my chances.
Maybe it's because of my law enforcement background, or maybe because I always felt guilty if I didn't do the right thing.  I was conflicted on this. There was a contract. My wife signed it, I didn't....but still.
2 days later my conscience got the best of me and I had the wife call the lady and tell her she can pick up Daphne. One of the hardest things in my life.  I cried all night....hard. the women at the rescue were very mad and texting my wife telling her that I was a theif for stealing Daphne and that I used my Disabled Veteran status to steal. She said we were not fit now to adopt and that they were going to take Nyles back too. (They can't but she was just trying to terrorize my wife). She said she didn't care that I was a Disabled Veteran or about our family situation. She said that this all about the animals and not about you.  She went on with baseless claims that were all in her head.  They kicked us out of their group, Yavapai Humane Trappers then called lisa telling her happily that Daphne had been adopted. The new family didn't want their pictures taken....that never happens. I know the rescue woman was behind it, we have no way of knowing anything about her now.
What is left out of this story is the emotions, the agonizing, gut wrenching emotions.  I am devastated. I just start crying like a baby at the store or wherever....glad I had the mask on.  I miss her so very much.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 1, 2020)

NylesMan said:


> My wife surprised me a couple months ago when she told me that she was going to be fostering two 5 day old puppies. I said how old? She said 5 days.  Then I asked for how long. She said 8 weeks. Now, I know she said that SHE was fostering but puppies that young? Two words...sleep deprivation.  I have PTSD and depression from the service so I naturally wasn't looking forward to it.  Two weeks in she gave out and I took over.  Bottle feeding them was fun! The female, Daphne, was a tanish color and the male, Nyles, was chocolate brown.  They are brother and sister but we're complete opposites in every way likely due to different fathers, they are rescues.  Ok, I'm crying and I haven't even got there yet.
> As time went by I fell in love with Daphne, so smart and it was like she understood things while we had our conversations.  My wife and son told me that I've been on a good mood for a while now. They were right.  I looked forward to everyday with these two babies, my yin and yang.  Nyles, bigger, softer, and kicked back while Daphne was quick smart, active, curious, and the sweetest little pup I've ever known. I'm 60 my wife's 55.
> By the time six weeks was over we decided that we wanted to adopt them both. Mind you, I have had no experience with rescues, adoptions, and all that, I'd never heard of a 'failed foster' and didn't know what it was.  We have a 3bdrm 2 1/2 bath house on a quarter lot and someone is always home.  The effects that Daphne had on me was contagious because we were all pitching in and doing things like going to the park with the pups, for car rides, walks, and loving them. Wow, life sure had changed.  In my mind I had thought that since these were rescues they'd definitely let is adopt them, right? I mean, rescues hard to get rid of aren't they?
> Anyway, I was excited to tell the women at the rescue that they've changed our lives so much that we've decided to adopt both of them!   The lady said oh no, we don't adopt out siblings from the same litter together. My heart sank. What? Why not?.  She said because there is a chance they may develope Litter mate syndrome which can cause them to get too dependent on each other and/or become overly aggressive towards each other to the point to where they have to stay seperated.  I didn't know if I could choose just one of them I loved them both. Nyles was a big baby, cried/yelped at everything. He'd cry just on a walk.  If anyone other than me or my wife touched him he screamed bloody murder. I couldn't put him through having to adapt to a new anything. Daphne was the Alpha female, she could handle the transition much much better. We still has time though. A week later I asked the rescue woman again about adopting both of them and she said she'd have to think about it! Yes! Ok...maybe.
> ...




First - Welcome to TUG.

I know nothing of fostering.  You went through some ordeal.  Sorry to read all you went through.  Out of your own curiosity - I am curious too - did you find out if two sibling dogs cannot be together?  Never heard of this.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## Patri (Oct 1, 2020)

senorak said:


> Tell me how to post pictures of Jester...and I will gladly do so!  I tried "cut and paste"; but that didn't work.


Is it saved on your desktop? Then just attach it as a file. (Right below this box I see the attachment link).


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 1, 2020)

Touching story, but I'm curious why a person's first post in a timeshare group would be resurrecting a 14-year-old thread about dogs?

Jim


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 1, 2020)

I started reading this post and was deep into it before I noticed it was from 2006. My first thought was "where are they now?" Then I wondered how it would suddenly pop up into current.  The second story was intense, and a bit confusing, but the photo of two dogs was nice. Are they really from the same litter? Did he end up keeping both? And now for a moment wondered how this all relates to timeshares?


----------



## rhonda (Oct 1, 2020)

My dog, a jack russell / chihuahua cross found on the highway on 1/31/2012 is named "_Foster_."  (Does that tell you anything?)

Within an hour of reaching home, I placed ads placed everywhere looking for his owner; the following day I had him vetted to check for a chip.  Based on my vet's recommendation I did _not_ submit him to an animal shelter (*1; *2).  The only calls I got on the ads were nasty crank calls from wicked children (*3).

I had a full melt-down when my husband tried to rip him from my arms on 2/14/12 to bring him to the pound.  This little dog is my constant shadow and is, as I type this, attached to my leg like velcro.  

Related, my former neighbor used to foster horses.  More than one became a "failed foster" ... that is, it remained with her.  I've tried desperately to learn from my observations of her ways ... yet here I am with 3 special needs horses.  (My equine vet's comment on the 1st one:  "He needs you more than you need him.")

Footnotes:
*1:  We have no "local" animal shelter.  The nearest would have been almost a 2 hour drive from the place he was found and, frankly, he was not an attractive dog.  He was an intact male mix with a poor attitude: timid and snappy.  He would not likely have been adopted from the shelter.
*2:  Security staff in the area informed me that they'd been tracking the dog, unsuccessfully, for two weeks.  Their opinion: the dog was a drop-off (released into the hills) and was rather fortunate to have escaped the coyotes. 
*3:  The dog was found near a school.  An ad was placed at the Community Center on school property.  The calls I received were truly horrid.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 1, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Touching story, but I'm curious why a person's first post in a timeshare group would be resurrecting a 14-year-old thread about dogs?
> 
> Jim


Oh, sorry!  I didn't look at the date before piling on a new reply!  I didn't read the thread!  (Sorry)


----------



## WVBaker (Oct 1, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> Touching story, but I'm curious why a person's first post in a timeshare group would be resurrecting a 14-year-old thread about dogs?
> 
> Jim


Jim, I would have the same question as you. This is quite the event I must say. Perhaps "NylesMan" could rejoin us with an answer to that very question?

Some points in the story do raise other questions such as why Animal Control, a government office in most states if not all, would become involved in civil matter to begin with? I assume this was simply a private adoption process. 

Given what experience I have with law enforcement, I have to wonder why a uniformed officer didn't respond to the complaint first? And perhaps they did and our guest simply failed to mention that. In most, if not all jurisdictions, a SWAT team would only respond based on information from a law enforcement officer who has visited or is at a crime scene. Mobilizing a SWAT unit is only done as an absolute last resort when all other efforts have failed.

I did notice that Yavapai Humane Trappers Animal Search and Rescue has two Facebook pages. On one of their pages, they do have a shortcut to, "The Timeshare Guru Group". Why they would, I haven't a clue and perhaps "NylesMan" could offer some insight as to how they go together. Yavapai Humane Trappers does seem to to have excellant reviews if you follow the below link.



			yavapai humane trappers - Google Search
		

,,,

Anyway, I'm sure others have questions as well.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> I did notice that Yavapai Humane Trappers Animal Search and Rescue has two Facebook pages. On one of their pages, they do have a shortcut to, "The Timeshare Guru Group". Why they would, I haven't a clue and perhaps "NylesMan" could offer some insight as to how they go together. Yavapai Humane Trappers does seem to to have excellant reviews if you follow the below link.


Are you sure you are not seeing a sponsored or related link to "The Timeshare Guru Group?" Or some other link to it because of your usage history? I went to both pages and found no such link.


----------



## WVBaker (Oct 1, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you sure you are not seeing a sponsored or related link to "The Timeshare Guru Group?" Or some other link to it because of your usage history? I went to both pages and found no such link.


That could very well be. My apologizes.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 1, 2020)

deleted, I posted too soon and hadn't read the thread


----------

